# Best way round Barcelona



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I wonder if there's anyone out there who can tell me the best way to travel around Barcellona?I most certainly don't want to go through it but need to get around it. Please don't say just avoid it !!!

Is the main problem, i.e. the 'Spanish Bandits' on the peaje that runs above it, or on the coast road, that I'd prefer to avoid?

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Rosemary

When we left Denia last year we travel'd by none toll roads until we got near to Barcelona, then we entered Toll roads into the sat nav which bypassed the city.

Sorry I can't be more precise.

Charlie (not Henry  )


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Best way round Barcellona*

Many thanks Charlie, realised one reason why I got soooo mixed up (besides the pop) when we got home, my friend has a dog like yours and HIS name is ..............................................................................................................................Charlie!!!!

Rosemary


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

I came over the top of the Pyrenees very nice run and you don't go to high there are some long tunnels that cut through the high mountains depends where you coming from and going to.


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

As for bandits, I think the answer is never let yourself be waved down by someone who is not wearing police uniform and not with a police car - unless they are holding submachine guns - which the police sometimes do.

Be aware that there are several types of police:

The Guadia Civil - with a green uniform and generally green and white cars.

The Mosses d' Esquadra - the ones you are most likely to see around Barcelona - with a blue uniform having red decoration - generally white and blue cars.

And the local police - generally blue uniforma and white/blue cars.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having made this journey many times, I offer the following thoughts.
When it come to cities, I do not care if I have to pay a toll, I just want an easy life.
Barcellona has a very clearly marked by-pass which takes you through a mainly industrial area on wide main roads, which I find very boring.
Using TomTom I have had it take me through the city, which is oddly quite easy, with only a couple of traffic lights to slow down the fast through route.
This year we missed the city altogether by entering the country just north of Andorra. Very pretty, much, much slower with a couple of fairly narrow bits but ok! 
To be honest, the best route is the main road through the industrial zone. Yes! I too have heard about the possibility of 'bad guys' en-route but we are talking about a road as busy as the M1 and you do not have to respond to criminal elements there any more than you would in the UK. Stopping in the lay-by's? Well that is a different thing altogether. The big signs say you should not stop and I believe them.
Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We went into the city intending to visit but in the end gave up and put it on the list of cities to visit on a city break  

Didn't encounter any problems but it was last year

Aldra


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Rosemary,
we got stuck in the middle of barcelona because of a mix up between brother in law and his sat-nav. would not wish that on anyone.
we now use the toll road until we pass it, if you`ve never used the toll road be warned it is like wacky races.
best of luck
peter.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

The motorways that bypass all Spanish cities are non toll so just keep on the AP7 (E 15 ) round Barcelona if you are going south.

Waz


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Rosemary
We visit Barcelona often because our son lives there and have tried various routes in and around.
We avoid the ring road north of the city (A7) like the plague, it's not for us. 
Either straight through the city: as has been sid it is amazingly easy, 
or - our preferred route is ..... say you were coming down from Girona on C32, then C31 then B10 Ronda de Litoral which hugs the sea, goes past the airport and spits you out onto the C32 heading for Castelldefels and all road south.
Regards
Sal

PS See you Spain 2012!!!!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> We went into the city intending to visit but in the end gave up and put it on the list of cities to visit on a city break
> . . . Aldra


We finally did this earlier in the year and thoroughly enjoyed it. Lots to see and do, can highly recommend using the Barcelona city tour buses for a couple of days, they call at or near most of the main attractions and you can get on and off as you wish.

http://www.barcelonacitytour.cat/en/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our problem was parking all the MH spots were parked up with cars and car spots left empty. Could have been proximity to the tour bus stop

By the time we found a parking spot for MH we were miles away

Where did you stay?

May give it another try although we were out of season- Oct but that didn't help
Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

There is secure motorhome parking in an aire at the bottom (port ) end of Avinguda Diagonal. It is listed in MHF's database. I think it is basically truck parking but has security. About €25 per night. Has been reported as being noisy with all night traffic in town. I haven't used it myself. We have stayed at Tres Estrellas on the C31, S of BCN near the airport (ACSI and Camp Chq) and there is a bus right outside site into town (45 min journey).
However, wer prefer to stay N of town at Camping El Masnou. The site is family owned and nothing to write home about but it is 5 mins walk to the train station which is just a 20 min ride into town. It also has access to the beach and to the cycle/walking track that runs along the sea S all the way into BCN and N, heading up to Blanes.
Barcelona is such a beautiful city that it is worth a few days visit.

EDIT:
By the way, I have been strongly advised by various locals NEVER to take my van into BCN and park it up and leave it unattended. Perhaps you could say the same about any big city but I think it is advice worth listening to.

Sal


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
MyGalSal has it correct, when you are getting close to Barcelona 1 or 2 kms you need to get into the outside lane because you have to turn left of the motorway which sounds odd, if you don't you end up going into Barcelona. Main thing is stay left and look out for the Ronda Litteral signs follow left and then just follow your nose and don't stop for the bandits waving you down, we seen a couple getting robbed just by the cemetery but could not stop to help unfortunately.

Ron


----------

